
Dynamic image/video as background - www.bing.com - awa

======
alttag
Wow. That took forever to load (the first time), then locked my browser for
about 5 seconds.

I can't help but think that one of the things that catapulted Google early on
was the quick load times and simple entry point.

------
awa
Clicky - <http://www.bing.com> (Can't submit this as url as it takes it as a
dupe of original bing.com submission)

------
dholowiski
As with many things, not available in Canada (bing is, just no video
background).

